
GE’s 737 Max Problem Just Got Bigger - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ges-737-max-problem-just-got-bigger-11576587194
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/dcKr5](http://archive.is/dcKr5)

